# Sheepshead bait.



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I know crabs are best but I dunno where to get em or how to hook em. I could find out but would just as soon use shrimp. I have caught a few on them before.Is shrimp a close second or go find crabs tomorrow?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Live shrimp will work, but when they're picky fiddlers will work 10:1. All depends on what they're in the mood for. I prefer to have both, but that's not always an option. I hope you're headed to the South part of Mobile Bay or over towards OB to look for the sheepies!


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

Oysters are my favorite bait if no small bait fish are around. Crabs just hook in one of the back leg joints. Small shrimp are great bait to.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I stopped right where that dot is about a month or two ago and when I was walking to that shoreline there was thousands of fiddlers going into that grass. It sounded like a stampede of little crabs. Check it out maybe they are still hanging around


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Oops


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I like to have both too, but if they are biting shrimp that is my go to as they dont pick em off as easily. I like smaller shrimp if fishing pilings but bigger ones work good too when fishing the pass.

The key to hooking fiddlers is a quality sharp hook. If its dull youll crush the carapace before the hook penetrates it. I like size 2 live bait hooks, adjust the size up or down for the size of bait or clarity of water. Id rather use size 4 then size 1 but when they are thick in the pass in the deeper water it doesnt matter.

Also really scale down your tackle. Fluro and no swivels. I like to use small split shots and only use a carolina rig in the pass.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Live shrimp will work, but when they're picky fiddlers will work 10:1. All depends on what they're in the mood for. I prefer to have both, but that's not always an option. I hope you're headed to the South part of Mobile Bay or over towards OB to look for the sheepies!


Gonna try the ICW around t jacks if I can find the ramp


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

jmunoz said:


> Oops
> 
> View attachment 186937
> 
> ...


Coming from daphne,can you buy them around gulf shore or ob?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

scott44 said:


> Coming from daphne,can you buy them around gulf shore or ob?


I'm not shure man not to familar with anything that far west LOL not positive but didn't Chris v on here have a tackle shop in ob? They prolly got em


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

jmunoz said:


> I'm not shure man not to familar with anything that far west LOL not positive but didn't Chris v on here have a tackle shop in ob? They prolly got em


I dont know the name of it but yea,I think he does.Do you use a bucket just like for shrimp?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

scott44 said:


> I dont know the name of it but yea,I think he does.Do you use a bucket just like for shrimp?


I dont fish for sheep's a lot but I think u can keep fiddlers in an empty bucket and I think the name of it is sams he's pretty active on here so I imagine he will chime in soon and let you know


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

PM sent Scott, just keep the fiddlers in an empty 5 gallon bucket and don't let them get too hot.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

jmunoz said:


> I dont fish for sheep's a lot but I think u can keep fiddlers in an empty bucket and I think the name of it is sams he's pretty active on here so I imagine he will chime in soon and let you know


Ok thnx...I sent him a message.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

If you don't use all your fiddlers you can keep them in a bucket with a very small amount of water (1/4" - 3/8") and some sea grass or oyster shells or rock (something to let them get out of the water). Change the water out every couple of days. Pick out any dead ones and you can keep them quite a while this way. If you plan to keep them more than a few days, feed them (shrimp or fish) change the water soon after to keep rotten food and poop pollution from jacking up the water quality. I keep them in the garage to avoid predators and overheating. I have kept them up to two weeks.
- Fisherdad1


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Not sure about Sams but J&M usually has shrimp and fiddlers and the Shell on 59/10.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hell I left like 15 of them loose on my boat by accident and 3 weeks later had 10 of them


----------

